

A day in the life - marclave

What does your average day in the life consist of? Whether it be: Work, side projects, sports etc.
======
0utlr
I've immersed myself in abstraction for the past several months leading me to
believe that when you gaze long enough into abstraction, abstraction gazes
back. It's been mostly visual abstraction on canvas (acrylic, enamel, oil),
and fiction, both collective prose and spontaneous prose (stream-of-
consciousness-type).

